# our tricep death routine



## DADAWG (Jan 8, 2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

we call it TRICEP DEATH 
it requires workout partners and some wood , the boards should vary from 1-4 boards thick for a total of 4 boards .all sets are for 6 reps with the first set to the chest , while locking out the 6th rep a 1 board will be placed on the chest and 6 more reps immediately performed , after 6 reps to the 1 board a 2 board is quickly swapped in , so on and so forth till the 6th rep with a 4 board . 
this is a total of 30 reps and if the right weight is used the last rep should be near torture , and the next day your triceps will feel like they are being tortured


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 29, 2014)

I think I might try this on my next press day. This just looks insane.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 29, 2014)

Close grip bench press i take it?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 29, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Close grip bench press i take it?



I guess if your a real sadistic fukker you could do it with JM presses.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 29, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Close grip bench press i take it?



Doesn't have to be.


----------



## yeti (Mar 29, 2014)

Dave Tate doing this.
Just watched it again - the guy is ****ing insane. It's amazing.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 29, 2014)

**** It let's go back down . Haha that's great.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2014)

Looks like fun.


----------

